# Topics > AI in car and transport >  CarPlay, standard Apple Inc. for its iOS devices to built-in in-car systems, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Apple Inc

Home page - apple.com/carplay

CarPlay on Wikipedia

Parrot RNB 6, Parrot SA, Paris, France

----------


## Airicist

Volvo and Apple CarPlay

 Published on Mar 3, 2014




> Volvo and Apple join forces to make Apple's widely-used operating system available to drivers, bringing together one of the world's most progressive car companies and the world's most famous technology company.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Carplay Demo in Volvo Concept Estate -- Geneva Motor Show 2014 

Published on Mar 5, 2014




> From the Geneva Motor Show 2014, Apple's Ed Langstroth demonstrates the Apple CarPlay in the Volvo Concept Estate.
> 
> Starting with the upcoming all-new XC90, Apple CarPlay will seamlessly integrate your iOS device with future Volvo models, allowing you to intuitively access both Apple and third-party applications -- all with full Siri voice control.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes Apple carplay

Published on Mar 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

New Mercedes-Benz C-Class: iOS & CarPlay | short explanation 

 Published on Mar 6, 2014




> (C-Class: Fuel consumption combined cycle: 5,8 - 4,0 l/100km, CO2 emissions, combined: 135 - 103 g/km, energy efficiency class: B - A+.)*
> 
> Short Explanation about CarPlay & iOS installed in the new Mercedes-Benz C-Class.

----------


## Airicist

Car Tech 101: Apple CarPlay and the competitors coming after it 

 Published on Apr 15, 2014




> Apple is formally arriving in the dash with CarPlay, a technology that puts iPhone services and look right on your car's factory screen. But they won't be the only ones. CNET's Brian Cooley breaks down the brewing battle.

----------


## Airicist

Apple CarPlay hands-on 

 Published on Apr 17, 2014




> Apple's new CarPlay integrates your iPhone with your car's entertainment system, giving you quick access to the things you need most when driving in a familiar interface. The company is demoing it at the New York International Auto Show this week, and we got a look at how it will work in upcoming vehicles from Volvo, Hyundai, and Mercedes Benz.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Hyundai and Apple CarPlay

 Published on Apr 17, 2014




> From the front seat of the 2015 Hyundai Sonata, we take another look at Apple's CarPlay smartphone integration tech.

----------


## Airicist

Up close with Volvo's Apple CarPlay integration

 Published on Apr 23, 2014




> At the New York International Auto Show, Lucas Mearian gets a demonstration of Volvo's integration of the Apple CarPlay system, which lets users access apps, maps, music and contacts from their own iPhone.

----------


## Airicist

Apple CarPlay Demo 

 Published on Jun 3, 2014




> A look at Apple's CarPlay in operation in the Ferrari FF, a four-seater from the Italian supercar maker coming later this year.

----------


## Airicist

New York Auto Show 2014: Apple CarPlay in 2015 Hyundai Sonata 2014 New York Auto Show

Published on Jul 8, 2014




> Creating a completely seamless connection between smartphone and car has yet to be fully realized, but Apple's CarPlay closes the gap.
> 
> Read about it: 
> "Apple's CarPlay: 6 Things You Need To Know"
> 
> by Andrew Del-Colle
> March 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Apple CarPlay And Pioneer AppRadio 4 Review 

Published on Dec 1, 2014




> A quick review of Apple's CarPlay, as used with the Pioneer AppRadio 4 aftermarket car stereo

----------


## Airicist

Apple CarPlay in the 2015 Hyundai Tucson

Published on Jul 23, 2015




> Car makers are teaming up with smartphone companies to offer consumers the latest in in-car technology from behind the wheel.
> 
> Interfaces such as Apple CarPlay and Android Auto give drivers a familiar media interface that they can use safely while driving, with voice control a vital element of the new technology.
> 
> One car with Apple CarPlay is the new Hyundai Tucson, and Android Auto will be offered in that car in 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Apple CarPlay Review

Published on Sep 4, 2015




> It turns out that 2015 is the year you finally lose any excuse for using your phone behind the wheel. Google introduced Android Auto earlier this year and now it's Apple's turn to join the mix.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Cars and Apple CarPlay 2015

Published on Nov 26, 2015




> Everything you love about your iPhone, inside the new XC90.

----------


## Airicist

Apple CarPlay vs. Android Auto

Published on Jul 21, 2016




> Apple CarPlay and Android Auto promise to bring the familiar experience of your smartphone to the dashboard of your car. So which is better? The Verge’s Lauren Goode reports.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Apple CarPlay

Published on Oct 3, 2016




> We talk to Volvo about how Apple car play has been integrated within their cars. Here is a look at Apple's official iPhone-compatible in-dash experience.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Apple CarPlay

Published on Nov 9, 2016




> Apple CarPlay brings an entirely new interface and apps to your Mercedes-Benz. Integrating with your car's in-dash color screen, central controller and steering-wheel controls, Apple CarPlay lets you enjoy a variety of apps via an interface that looks and works like your iPhone. It links your iPhone and Siri® to your car, so you can make calls, read or dictate text messages aloud, navigate to a destination, stream music, podcasts and audiobooks from a variety of sources, and more.

----------

